

Review my site megamsg.com - megamsg
http://megamsg.com/

======
dpcan
This is interesting, nice start. I think it might work nicely for an internal
forum since there's not captcha, sign-up or spam control.

Also, the threaded comments are confusing, you can reply to a reply, but it
drops it to the very bottom and doesn't thread.

